# :) new sleeping spot



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

1 cat sofa, 2 cat beds, 2 big sofas, 2 beds and various other seats plus at cat condo. But Kiki chose to push the balls out and take the bowl as her sleep spot today. Cats will be cats )


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

She co-ordinates beautifully.


----------



## KimM12 (May 13, 2012)

lol! I love that.

I don't have cat beds for mine, because I know they won't use them anyway.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Both girls use their beds and sofa and condo as well as our furniture. But then along comes a novel new spot like this


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, Mikayla she does


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

What a beauty!!!!!! Hahaha I agree about the coordinating!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Jetlaya and gizmothecat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenny,
Yep! Leave it to a cat to find the unusual spots to sleep!
Kiki is your "Living Art!".
Great shot!
Sharon


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a perfect fit!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She makes a beautiful centerpiece.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Smart kitty!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

10c2d living art she certainly is and she does make a prettier centre piece than the balls MowMow. Tezter she agrees on the fit because after having put the balls back once she got out from her nap, I find them all out on the table again this morning, so until the novelty wears off it either an empty bowl or a cat bowl LoL


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SO cute!
Several of mine have picked the bathroom sink *shaking head*
I absolutely adore her fur!!
Sweet girl and such a pretty center-fold model she is!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks, she is lilac BSH so her fur is velvety. Lulu was a sink babe when younger too. Not sure why that makes such a hot spot for cats. But who knows why on many cat thing LoL


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow! That's a beautiful pic of a stunning cat! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you. I am not normally great at photos but easy with a good model


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They do find funny places to sleep! She is a beauty!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you  we think Kiki and her sis Lulu are gorgeous but of course we are terribly bias


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet she's very sweet!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! That picture just made me smile.  "This one is juuuuust right!" I mean, it's like the bowl was shaped specifically for her body! She's a very smart little cutie.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

:0 You are so right Spirite, it is the perfect Kitty shaped sleeping bowl. She is just a bundle of fun and mischief :0


----------

